# Governors Cup PreFishing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Took a couple days off to help a buddy prefish for the cup this weekend. The fishing was awesome, caught a lot of fish! (sure beats work) We were on some really big fish as well, with the biggest being a 28" and a 29.5" - this morning we lost one of equal size right at the boat. I wish you boys luck this weekend! Hopefully you'll stay on the bigger fish - it was hard to come home.

Here's my biggest, I couldn't post the others as they gave away the location...maybe after the tourney.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I really think you make your own luck


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW...you leave them alone and the could only put 2 fish in the boat and only 4 pounds total. I thought they would do way better than 179? So what have you guys got to say for yourself? Travis or Brad?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Travis where you at? I know you read this? I talked to Brad last night and he gave me your #. I called you last night (to pimp you a bit) and left a message but no answer and no call back.

Just pimping you a bit because I have fished with you 2 for awhile now and thouhgt you guys would do better!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Same conditions as last weeks prefishing...not the same results. We didn't graph anywhere near the same fish and forage as weeks prior. We ended up getting our fish between 8-23 ft - next to no wind and HOT.

Took home a half dozen between 15-18" between 2 of us and tossed back around a dozen for the morning. Fished out of Garrison and ended up along Douglas Bay.


----------

